# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Dart Frog Health & Illness >  Bad 2 Weeks for my Frogs...

## leemowac

Hey Guys I was hoping not to have to post this but I've had 3 frogs die in the past 2 weeks... from 2 different tanks. One was a bicolor froglet in his temp home. The other two were year old Vents...

I'll try to give as much info as possible about the vents specifically. First one I found and figured it was time to rearrange the tank anyway so I completely took all frogs living and dead out, all plants, substrate etc. 

Put them back in and everything was fine. They even were eating that day.

Fast forward 4-5 days. One of my bi color froglets was dead. Different tank actually on the other side of the room. So I then cleaned that tank and moved the other living froglet to a bigger tank 10g tank. I did have a theory that the living one may have bullied the dead one for food? Who knows?

Now tonight I just got home and find which I think was my male (originally had 2m/2f) dead. But not just dead covered in larvae which I suspect is fruit flies. 
I apologize for a gross picture but now the glass on the vents tank has these things squiggling around. I've never seen this so I figured I'd ask. My big 50g tank doesn't have this nor does my temp 10g tank.

My concern is should I yet again clean out the vents tank or it should be ok with the larva everywhere. My thing is I wouldn't want to stress them if they don't need to be.

Any input is greatly appreciated I just don't moe of these little dudes to die. Kinda sucks coming home from the grind and seeing another casualty  :Frown: 

Thanks
Liam

----------


## Daniel

that does not look like fruit fly larva

----------


## leemowac

fek so best bet is clean everything out? Thanks

----------


## Daniel

yes clean it out

----------


## leemowac

yeah thats the plan... I am deciding what to do with the plants

----------


## Daniel

i would dump them and get new ones unles you can get all the dirt out of the roots

----------


## leemowac

Well heres the issue, I have a background with the siliconed dirt on top of greatstuff. Other than taking that out and tossing any ideas on possibly washing that? 

If taking it out is the only option... that's going to be a project, you think they'll be ok with a bi color froglet for a day? So 2 vents with a bi color froglet in a 10g. Funny thing is they're the same size as adults lol.

Thanks

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

Just a few questions:


What temperature and humidity level are you keeping them at? 

How often are they misted? 

How much ventilation do they have? 

What kind of water are you misting with if you are misting? 

What do you have for substrate? 

Where did you get your frogs? 

How old were they when you got them?

-Christian

----------


## leemowac

About 75-77 Humidity was 85%
I mist them every other day as needed
Ventilation not so much I air it out once a day though with feeding or misting
Water is treated with conditioner same as I have been since I go them
Substrate was AGB a week old too
Frogs came from Josh's Frogs
Umm Vents were probably 2-3 months old when I got them had them since August
The Bi Color was about 3 months old I'd say. I only had him for about a month

Those maggot/larvae things were everywhere. From what I see not in my 50 gallon or the 10g housing the froglet.

I just finished tearing the tank apart background and everything. It sucks but I think its for the best. I can always rebuild it. Right now I have the two female vents in a tank with the bicolor froglet. I'll watch for any problems but from what I see that bi-color is the nosiest little frog I own haha

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

> About 75-77 Humidity was 85%


Humidity and temp levels seem ok. What are you measuring with? Does your thermometer record the daily high of the tank?





> I mist them every other day as needed


This is fine




> Ventilation not so much I air it out once a day though with feeding or misting


This is acceptable, however, ventilation is a plus...




> Water is treated with conditioner same as I have been since I got them


I'd recommend misting with only R/O or spring water. If you are treating tap water, chances are you are spraying chemicals on your frogs.




> Substrate was AGB a week old too


I get all of my ABG from Josh's, good stuff! Do you have leaf litter or moss covering the substrate?




> Frogs came from Josh's Frogs


Very reputable source! I'd be willing to guarantee the issue doesn't have to do with their origin...




> Umm Vents were probably 2-3 months old when I got them had them since August
> The Bi Color was about 3 months old I'd say. I only had him for about a month


Did all of your frogs come from Josh's? Are you putting then together in the same tank?




> Those maggot/larvae things were everywhere. From what I see not in my 50 gallon or the 10g housing the froglet.


I couldn't see them in the photo... Chances are that they are harmless nematodes.




> I just finished tearing the tank apart background and everything. It sucks but I think its for the best. I can always rebuild it.


Good idea... I'd give it a good bleaching...




> Right now I have the two female vents in a tank with the bicolor froglet. I'll watch for any problems but from what I see that bi-color is the nosiest little frog I own haha


Not sure, but they could be stressed... I'd keep them in species-specific tanks...

Hope this helps...

-Christian

----------


## leemowac

Thanks for the help Chris




> Humidity and temp levels seem ok. What are you measuring with? Does your thermometer record the daily high of the tank?


I have a digital hydrometer/thermometer






> This is acceptable, however, ventilation is a plus...


Yeah I think this time around I'll add a partial screen top






> I'd recommend misting with only R/O or spring water. If you are treating tap water, chances are you are spraying chemicals on your frogs.


Yeah? I even let the water sit for a a day too... I even keep Axolotls in that water though they're pretty hardy





> I get all of my ABG from Josh's, good stuff! Do you have leaf litter or moss covering the substrate?


Yeah I am going to see if I can attach a photo of their setup pre demolishion




> Very reputable source! I'd be willing to guarantee the issue doesn't have to do with their origin...


Yeah Josh/Zach is the man




> Did all of your frogs come from Josh's? Are you putting then together in the same tank?


All of the frogs in my post have come from Josh





> I couldn't see them in the photo... Chances are that they are harmless nematodes.


That's what i thought but I have never seen them they looked like long skinny versions of fruit fly larvae





> Good idea... I'd give it a good bleaching...


Soaked in hot water and bleaching tomorrow




> Not sure, but they could be stressed... I'd keep them in species-specific tanks...


Right now I have no choice as I am out of supplies and the 2.5 gallon is being used as a plant pot for plants I was going to add.

Another variable I can only think of is I got plants about 2 months ago from Lowes but I bleach bathed them and let them sit for a while to get rid of pesticides. Probably too risky still.. I usually get all plants from Josh as well but I saw some cool looking ones. Oh well who knows? I am going to split those frogs as soon as I can when I setup the back ups back up.

Only photo was one I had just sprayed down but you can see the essentials





Thanks
Liam

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

[QUOTE=leemowac;129944]Thanks for the help Chris


I have a digital hydrometer/thermometer
[QUOTE/]

No worries :Smile:  What hygrometer/thermometer are you using? I have found the exoterra and zoomed ones to be quite finicky and inaccurate at best!

----------


## leemowac

[QUOTE=ToadPaparazzi;129964]


> Thanks for the help Chris
> 
> 
> I have a digital hydrometer/thermometer
> [QUOTE/]
> 
> No worries What hygrometer/thermometer are you using? I have found the exoterra and zoomed ones to be quite finicky and inaccurate at best!



Yeah the exo-terra one. Before lights off it read 77* - 84% in the 10g

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

I prefer my Acurite... It was cheap and very accurate! It's not meant for vivs, but can be used by placing it in the viv and leaving it for 24 hours... Don't mist for the 24 hours it is in there. It records high and low for temp and humidity. I keep it 4-5 inches above the top of highest tank in my room to record highs/lows of the hottest part of the room(see photo):

----------


## leemowac

looks good... at this point I am willing to see if that's the difference.

----------


## ToadPaparazzi

I'm pretty sure your current one will be a few degrees and % off... I'm not sure that your tank is getting hot enough to kill the frogs though... I'm leaning towards the water, but not sure how that explains the time in between deaths...

----------

